# Chinese target Practice



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

That has to be the worst job in the world...poor guy


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you’d see me laying on the ground holding the sign, trying to make the smallest target of myself possible! Yikes!


----------

